# vixie-cron

## redview

ciao.

vorrei un'informazione che nn riesco a trovare riguardo a vixie-cron.

l'ho emerso, raggiunto al runlevel di default, messo uno script per fare dei backup di alcune dir del sistema dentro /etc/cron.daily e poi vorrei capire come editare correttamente il file crontab.

ho dato crontab -e, mi è apparso il file da editare, ma nn capisco molto perchè la sintassi nn mi è chiara.

ho aggiunto questa linea:

```

19 00 * * * /etc/cron.daily/homebkup

```

è corretta per far partire il backup ogni giorno alle 19.00?

nn capisco tutti quei asterischi..in un posto mi è sembrato di capire che sono per specificare il tempo..ma ho seri dubbi!

grazie!

mati

----------

## randomaze

 *redview wrote:*   

> è corretta per far partire il backup ogni giorno alle 19.00?

 

No, con quella il backup parte alle 00:19

----------

## MyZelF

Dai un'occhiata qui:

http://a2.swlibero.org/a274.html#almlindex5372

----------

## redview

grazie mille MyZelf!   :Smile: 

----------

## realthing

Comunque, sei hai messo uno script dentro /etc/cron.daily, non è necessario editare il file crontab. Al momento dell' "emersione" di vixie cron vengono già piazzate delle riche in /etc/crontab che si occupano di eseguire con il giusto intervallo tutti gli script contenuti in /etc/cron.daily(hourly,monthly etc...)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## redview

uhm..io ho dovuto editare il file crontab.

anche perchè come fai a decidere l'orario in cui eseguire uno script in cron.daily se nn lo specifichi nel crontab?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *redview wrote:*   

> uhm..io ho dovuto editare il file crontab.
> 
> anche perchè come fai a decidere l'orario in cui eseguire uno script in cron.daily se nn lo specifichi nel crontab?

 O modifichi l'orario di esecuzione del cron.daily, che finchè è uno script va bene. Se gli script sono più d'uno allora tanto vale aggiungere la voce nel crontab direttamente

----------

## realthing

 *redview wrote:*   

> uhm..io ho dovuto editare il file crontab.
> 
> anche perchè come fai a decidere l'orario in cui eseguire uno script in cron.daily se nn lo specifichi nel crontab?

 

Consiglio la lettura del link postato sa Myzelf.

Cron può essere usato in diversi modi. Generelamente un installazione di cron crea le directory /etc/cron.daily (hourly etc...) in cui possono essere messi degli script che vanno eseguiti con quella periodicità, ma che non hanno vincoli di esecuzione ad orari precisi. Un classico esempio è l'updatedb per il comando locate. Viene eseguito una volta al giorno (sulla mia macchina) e non importa quando. Di conseguenza sta in /etc/cron.daily

Se invece voglio avere pieno controllo sull'orario di esecuzione, allora aggiungo una riga con il comando in questione al file crontab. Ma a questo punto non è necessario (anzi.... no ha proprio senso) che lo script da eseguire stia in /etc/cron.daily.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao non è che potresti magari mettere in post una copia dello script ?

Mi piacerebbe poter salvare un backup di una cartella su un percorso di rete (Pc Win con Samba) è fattibile il tutto vero ?

Se il mio pc mettiamo alle 19.00 ora del backup non è in rete cosa succede di preciso ?

----------

## redview

ti stai rivolgendo a me?  :Smile: 

beh, cmq, eccoti lo script (niente di eccezziunale..e nn l'ho fatto anche io..!):

```

#!/bin/sh

tar -cvjf /mnt/dati/matzdoc/backup/etc.tar.bz2 /etc

```

e in seguito la relativa riga del file /etc/crontab: (aggiungila semplicemente nel file..)

```

00 10 * * 4     root    run-parts /etc/cron.weekly

```

e vuol dire che parte alle 10.00 del 4 giorno della settimana (=giovedì), esegue come root, avvia tutti gli eseguibili (quindi ricordati di rendere lo script sopra eseguibile!) dentro la cartella /etc/cron.weekly (-->con il comando run-parts).

per maggiori info sul tempo di esecuzione guardati la guidina postata da MyZelf.

se il tuo pc nn è in rete a quell'ora nn succede niente. il programma nn si esegue perchè il comando nn va a buon fine.

----------

## Ghostraider

Si...grazie mille.  :Very Happy: 

Alla prossima.

Ciao.

----------

